# CT guided drainage liver abscess catheter procedure



## Cneighbors (Nov 11, 2014)

Good Morning!

I have a patient that received a CT drainage liver abscess catheter placement on 9/9/14 (CPT 49405). She returned 1 hour later for drainage catheter replacement. However, it was decided under fluoroscopic guidance to just reposition the existing catheter. Contrast injection was performed, catheter was repositioned and sutured in placed.

Would the appropriate procedural codes be 49424 and 76080 or is there a category III code i'm supposed to code? 

Thanks so much for your expertise!


----------



## Amy Pritchett (Nov 14, 2014)

I agree. I would use the 49424 and 76080. I would append a -78 modifier to the 49424 as it was an unplanned return to the suite. But you are correct in your coding theory


----------

